# Valerie Bertinelli's Shame



## DGS49 (Apr 4, 2014)

The entertainment news was abuzz yesterday over Valerie Bertinelli's appearance on one of the chick talk shows, during which she insisted that she has no reason to be "ashamed" of her again-walrus-like body.  It appears, and it is estimated, that she has gained about 40-50 pounds since the famous photo shoots of her in a bikini.

Jenny Craig, while wishing her well, has cut her off like a child-molesting uncle - no surprise.

She claims that she got fat because she broke her ankle in December and couldn't go to the gym for a while.  But this is total B.S.  You don't gain 50 pounds from not going to the gym.  You gain 50 pounds by eating like a pig.

With all her money, she can well afford a full-time nutritionist, who can make sure she has healthy, low calorie, delicious food to eat whenever she wants it.  She is out of control.

And she does have something to be ashamed of.  When she chose to put the spotlight on herself for her weight loss, the message she was sending out to the (gullible) public was, you, too can look great over 50.  It was not, you can look great for a couple of months by following the Jenny Craig diet; then go back to your walrus body.

It's a damn shame.  She is a beautiful woman who pissed away a lot of public good will.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 4, 2014)

Um no.

I believe her.

As you age your metabolism slows down. And her going to the gym was keep in maintaining her weight.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 4, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Um no.
> 
> I believe her.
> 
> As you age your metabolism slows down. And her going to the gym was keep in maintaining her weight.



Sallow i know lots of people over 50 who dont go to a gym but are not 50 pounds overweight.....the ones who are eat to much....when i retired from the PO i put on 10 pounds ....but i started cutting down the chow and lost 15....without going to a gym...just sayin...


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 4, 2014)

Do the math.  One pound = 3500 calories.  An hour on the treadmill (possibly the best way of burning calories) is about 300 calories.  If lack of exercise caused her to gain 50 lbs it would take a hundred years.  Her basal metabolic rate today is the same as when she lost all the weight.

She needs to have her jaw wired shut.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh gosh.

You guys are pretty mean.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 4, 2014)

And relax..



> She's now "back in the gym and ready to go," but she doesn't want to forget how badly she felt over a few extra pounds. "We all need to give each other a break, especially women," she said. "Let's leave each other alone."
> Valerie Bertinelli Felt So Much Shame Over Weight Gain: It Started to Panic Me | E! Online



She'll lose that weight in no time.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 4, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Um no.
> ...



And I know a lot of walrus bodies that work out. There is a recently publicized study that shows a growing multitude of people who work out regularly, have for years but are considered obese by health standards. You cannot stay in great shape by exercising.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 4, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Karl Malone was considered obese by the govt charts....


----------



## MikeK (Apr 4, 2014)

Epidemic obesity in America is the result of three factors; ready availability of fattening foods, lack of effective public education which discourages or controls consumption of those foods, and addictive propensity -- which is the most prevalent factor.  Many Americans are morbidly obese simply because they are addicted to fattening foods.  While most are able to control the addiction with adequate motivation, some are so strongly addicted they actually experience measurable withdrawal symptoms if deprived of high calorie input.

I believe Chris Christie is a food addict.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 4, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Oh gosh.
> 
> You guys are pretty mean.



Hey, I'm a woman who has struggled with her weight all my life, and I agree with these guys!

And I don't feel sorry for her, it's true...she has plenty of money and could probably hire a nutritionist to plan her meals so that she loses weight.

What pisses me off about women like this is they sponsor one program and sell the idea that program (in this case Jenny Craig) is the answer to people's problems. Well, it's not.

I happen to like Weight Watchers, but guess what, when I quit tracking the food I eat and keeping it within acceptable parameters...I gain weight.  And I have a tendency to do that.  That's the cold, hard truth.

It's simple math, you can take in more calories than you burn off.  And almost no one exercises enough to burn off an extra 500 calories or more every day.  You must cut back on your eating!!!

Yeah, she makes a fool of herself and then tries to rationalize it.

Whatever.  Privileged bitch.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)

Oprah got weighty again herself and she still has her nutritionist.
It's all genetic makeup.


----------



## OnePercenter (Apr 4, 2014)

Didn't Kirstie Alley get dumped by Jenny?


----------



## OnePercenter (Apr 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oprah got weighty again herself and she still has her nutritionist.
> It's all genetic makeup.



My plan: Private Chef, Personal Trainer, workout two hours per day, walk the golf course.


----------



## TwistedSuze13 (Apr 7, 2014)

I just read that Kirstie Alley is now back on board with Jenny Craig after gaining 30 lbs. back. She had originally lost 75 with JC, so maybe since she went back before it was ALL back on.....they let her come back.

Kirstie Alley signs on for Jenny Craig after putting on 30lbs in 6 months | Mail Online

*
Re: Valerie
No, a bone break in an arm or leg is a temporary setback and you can at least stay the same weight thru that.
Valerie can ALSO afford her own Chef.
Being in the public eye and making up some idiotic excuse ...she just made a fool of herself.....


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 7, 2014)

When I was in the Army I was told I was overweight. I weighed 2 pounds over suggested weight....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 7, 2014)

Exercise is good for a lot of reasons but not weight loss. I didn't realize just how much this is true until I had my knee replaced and did extensive PT. I would huff and puff on machines that kept track of calories burned and was aghast to see when I was about to drop, I had burned off next to nothing. 

not long ago, I was flipping channels and came across a dance show. It happened to be showcasing an act with one woman and several men. They showed their incredibly athletic rehearsals and then their act in front of judges. These people worked hard at their act and were just incredible to watch.

The woman was overweight while the men were quite slender. 

During the last Olympics, there were stories done about how many calories the athletes burned off in training. It was amazingly few. 

Downright discouraging because, with my pain issues, I can't afford to gain an ounce. The key is and always will be to take in fewer calories than you burn off and the American diet of huge piles of fried bacon and other health-destroying "foods" makes that very hard to do. I've been criticized here for being vegetarian but I eat gourmet quality food and the calories are easy to keep under control. I'm healthy and strong. It works for me. YMMV


----------



## Noomi (Apr 7, 2014)

She is heavy around her middle, but her outfit does nothing for her. I reserve my judgment.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 8, 2014)

DGS49 said:


> The entertainment news was abuzz yesterday over Valerie Bertinelli's appearance on one of the chick talk shows, during which she insisted that she has no reason to be "ashamed" of her again-walrus-like body.  It appears, and it is estimated, that she has gained about 40-50 pounds since the famous photo shoots of her in a bikini.
> 
> Jenny Craig, while wishing her well, has cut her off like a child-molesting uncle - no surprise.
> 
> ...



Pretty judgmental of you. So she gained some weight ,,, who cares? Not me in the least. 

I think people are worth quite a bit more than their waistline; I feel sorry for anyone who doesn't know this.

I have to ask though, why do YOU care? Are looks so important to you that must constantly judge others by your own impossible standards? 

How sad.

A usual indication of how little a person has to offer.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 8, 2014)

Quite an endorsement for what happens when you stop buying the Jenny Craig meals

Same thing happened to Kirstie Alley


----------



## Pennywise (Apr 8, 2014)

Those bullshit plan diets almost never have staying power because you can't eat that garbage all your life, so people lose weight than go back to how they lived before. And exercise does little to lose weight. The calories burned require ridiculous amounts of time, and these new fad insane workout routines are nuts. Of course you will lose weight eventually if you just about kill yourself for 90 minutes every day.

This fat epidemic is a symptom of the modern diet, heavy in refined carb shit. That's why you see "beer bellies" on young women these days. That's not normal female fat. Normal female fat goes to the hips and buttocks, not a spare tire. Sugar and all things that turn to sugar in the digestive process is responsible. Sloth and gluttony.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 8, 2014)

I believe Jenny Creig dropped Bertenelli last year, not due to this recent uptick in weight.   Secondly, she gained a few pounds due to the broken ankle, the other 25ish pounds happened over the years.

Why anyone cares about this, has nothing to do with her.   Nasty, jealous, judge mental types just need a target.   That's much uglier than some extra pounds


----------



## Misty (Apr 8, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Um no.
> 
> I believe her.
> 
> As you age your metabolism slows down. And her going to the gym was keep in maintaining her weight.



I saw a pic of her on the rag mags and literally felt a tear form. She must be so bummed.


----------



## Misty (Apr 8, 2014)

Trust me as a chick, this would hurt.


----------



## Misty (Apr 8, 2014)

I had to quit running cuz I blew out my knee. I still lift weights. But the way I stay thin is by not eating. I barely eat.  And yes it sucks but I want to be thin. I live in socal and everyone is thin. And blonde. Whores. Lol


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 8, 2014)

Misty said:


> I had to quit running cuz I blew out my knee. I still lift weights. But the way I stay thin is by not eating. I barely eat.  And yes it sucks but I want to be thin. I live in socal and everyone is thin. And blonde. Whores. Lol



Doesn't sound too healthy. Have you tried smaller portions and a natural diet? 

Also, exercise IS IMPORTANT. Anyone saying that it isn't, does not really understand it.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have the body of a middle-aged-Greek god lol:} and I got this way with exercise and cutting back what I eat.  
My wife said that I'm basing how I look on a cheap mirror that we have in the basement, she says the mirror would make an over-fed Rino look under-nourished. She also noted that my pant size is the same it was when I declared myself to be fat. 
I have no idea what she's talking about!


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 9, 2014)

Valerie Bertinelli is able to score millions for her "work" and appearances for one reason and one reason only: her physical beauty. She is not a talented actress, not terribly intelligent or insightful, and not the least bit funny.  If she were not pretty she would be living in a trailer park.

Because of her lost beauty, she was able to trade on the process of losing weight, which she exploited mercilessly.  Good for her.

But to say that she has nothing to be ashamed of when she allows her body to go back to crap is self-serving nonsense.  She put herself out there as an example of what can be done to look great after age 50.  Then she failed to keep it up, even with every imaginable advantage (due to her wealth).

So now she is a role model of another sort:  "Even with all her advantages, she can't keep from being fat, so I CAN DO THAT TOO - THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH BEING FAT!"


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 9, 2014)

Tangent alert:

The "driver" behind descriptions like "morbidly obese" is basically a chart that the Health Professions use to measure Body Mass Index.

BMI is a TOTALLY UNSCIENTIFIC measure that calculates the ratio of weight to height.  It makes no allowances for musculature, frame size, body type, or gender.  Using the BMI index, most professional football players and most male bodybuilders are classified as "obese" or "morbidly obese."

A proper measure of one's "fitness" is to measure the percentage of body fat.  This can be done in at least three ways, although admittedly two of them can be inaccurate (skin pinch and electrical conductivity).  They  have to be done over time to get an accurate measure.  But they do take a little bit of time and care to measure, so the Medical Community has said, in essence, "fuck it, we'll go with BMI," because BMI is mindless and doesn't require any effort on their part.

I've been lifting weights for 30 years, and although I could stand to lose some weight, I am neither "obese" nor "morbidly obese."  On more than one occasion I have told the doctor's office staff - politely, of course - that they could stick their BMI chart where the sun don't shine.


----------



## jillian (Apr 9, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Um no.
> ...



more to the point, [MENTION=16291]Harry Dresden[/MENTION], why would her gaining wait erode public good will?

I find that bizarre.... 

i'd think the o/p should worry more about women who starve themselves for the camera.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 9, 2014)

jillian said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



didnt say it would.....i just was commenting you dont have to go to a gym to lose weight.....


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 11, 2014)

I would much rather look at a beautiful young actress who  has starved herself to look great in a bathing suit than a 150 pound porker who is comfortable with her body.

Most of them are incurable neurotics anyway; who cares what they do to look that good?  My ONLY interest in them is how they look and act in front of the camera.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Apr 24, 2014)

DGS49 said:


> The entertainment news was abuzz yesterday over Valerie Bertinelli's appearance on one of the chick talk shows, during which she insisted that she has no reason to be "ashamed" of her again-walrus-like body.  It appears, and it is estimated, that she has gained about 40-50 pounds since the famous photo shoots of her in a bikini.
> 
> Jenny Craig, while wishing her well, has cut her off like a child-molesting uncle - no surprise.
> 
> ...



It seems to me that these entertainment-types who get paid big bucks to advertise their weight loss for Jenny Craig and Nutrisystem and Weight Watchers, should have some sort of RESPONSIBILITY to maintain their weight loss for a certain period of time, or they have to return some of the money they received.

Personally, I don't care if Bertinelli regained the weight, or that (what's her name from Cheers) regained the weight she lost.

In the big scheme of things, it really doesn't matter. I'm sure my wife is not going to stop watching "Hot In Cleveland" because Valerie Bertinelli gained 40-50 lbs.


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't understand why it is anyone's business how big Valerie Bertinelli has gotten.

How pathetic, and how utterly frick'n dumb.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 26, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > I had to quit running cuz I blew out my knee. I still lift weights. But the way I stay thin is by not eating. I barely eat.  And yes it sucks but I want to be thin. I live in socal and everyone is thin. And blonde. Whores. Lol
> ...



How does anyone get the nutrition needed if she/he doesn't eat?  Eating is important.  Being totally fat free isn't. I read that people  who are overweight, though not significantly overweight, have the same average life span as people  who are not overweight, and that people who are too thin tend to have a shorter life span. Taking care of yourself means eating a healthful diet, not starving yourself.

I find the comments about her weight gain to be ignorant, childish and mean spirited.  Everyone is different in body make up, genetics, looks, habits, etc.  Is she now obese? I don't know. Is she unhealthy?  I don't know and neither do any of you.  Does she look like the image of what some people think is attractive?  Apparently not.  The judgmental attitudes towards looks and body image displayed on this thread are shameful. Most of you probably don't look all that good either and are in no position to judge someone else. IMO companies like Jenny Craig sell BS to the American public. You cannot maintain good health by staying constantly on a 'diet.' It has to do with lifestyle.  Anyone who wants to be healthy and fit does it through lifestyle changes, not by going on a restricted diet to lose weight.

BTW, everyone seems to worship Marilyn Monroe, but she had a tendancy to be overweight too.









Valerie Bertinelli's Shame?  The shame lies in those who are judging her so harshly and who believe the media BS about what is to be valued in a woman.


----------

